# ZFS and older /etc/fstab



## sossego (Mar 11, 2014)

The old way of mounting was to add the variables to /etc/fstab; but, the use of ZFS on my system no longer shows the mount points. I need to set up devfs.rules and similar. Yes, I will look into the tutorials for some information.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 11, 2014)

When you create a new ZFS dataset, the dataset gets mounted automatically based on the dataset name or the specified mountpoint property. No need for any entries in /etc/fstab for any ZFS dataset. The `zfs mount` command shows all the mounted ZFS datasets. You do not need devfs.rules either.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2014)

There is no relation between /etc/fstab and devfs.rules. There doesn't have to be an fstab for devfs(8) to work. What do you want to do with it?


----------



## sossego (Mar 11, 2014)

Use brasero and/or k3b.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2014)

In that case just follow the examples for devfs.rules. Adding an entry in fstab is just for convenience. So you can enter `mount /cdrom` instead of having to type `mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/cd0 /cdrom`.


----------

